# Pro Evo Wii



## cybershot (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking pretty fucking sweet, and even got an 8.6 from the yanks!

Some videos in there as well:

http://uk.wii.ign.com/articles/860/860254p1.html?RSSwhen2008-03-17_153900&RSSid=860254


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 18, 2008)

Apparently, you can control the player on the ball with the nunchuck, while using the pointer on the Wiimote to direct a support player in to space - that could be brilliant if it feels right to do.


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2008)

> Offense is a bit more direct than defense though, as you've got the ability to directly control the ball-handler at any time using the analog stick,



yeeehaaaa!  go team america!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 18, 2008)

Ahem.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 19, 2008)

Offence???? ball handler????? leave our game alone with your inferior terminology you cunts!

that pro ev does look intresting though if it feels intuitive it will be amazing.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2008)

Micro site is up: http://ms2.nintendo-europe.com/proevolutionsoccer2008/


----------

